# blower motor on a tt



## craigg

Hello,

I just replaced a factory blower motor and regulator on my friends 2008 tt convertible. when I turn it on I get no speeds and very little ac coming out of the vents. does the blower have to be coded to work out of the box?

Thanks
Craig


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Craig, Welcome to the TTF.
I will move your post into the MK2 section, you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## craigg

Thank you


----------

